# Batch-Befehl die 2te



## bigfirestorm (22. September 2004)

Hallo nochmal!
Also nachdem mir in meinem letzten Thread weitergeholfen werden konnte, hab ich leider noch ein kleines Problem. Und zwar habe ich mehrere Dienste-Abfragen auf einem Server und will das er nur eine Fehlermeldung für jeden Dienst ausgibt der nicht gestartet ist. Also ERRORLEVEL 1 hat.
Also wenn alle Dienste laufen will ich nicht jeden Dienst ausgeben der läuft sondern nur eine Meldung für alle ausgeben z.B.: " ALLE DIENSTE SIND GESTARTET".

Kann ich da noch mit dem IF NOT %ERRORLEVEL% arbeiten?!

So sieht der Befehl für einen Dienst aus:

sclist -r  "TESTSERVER" | FIND /N "TermService"
IF NOT %ERRORLEVEL% == 0 GOTO ELSE
     echo  "Termservice ist gestartet" >> c:\test.log
    GOTO NEXT
:ELSE
    ECHO - "ACHTUNG Termservice ist nicht gestartet" >> c:\test.log
:NEXT

vielleicht weiss ja einer was ich meine und kann mir weiterhelfen  

Danke

Gruss Jan


----------



## bigfirestorm (23. September 2004)

Hat sich erledigt
Danke


----------

